# Spec V - Leather?



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

Is it possible to have leather interior on the Spec V? Nissan has it listed as an accessory on their website on the Sentra SE-R page, but i've never seen one with it. It says available in factory matching colors, one or two toned.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

Yes! If you got an extra $1200-$1500 you can get your dealer to have your Spec V seats wraped in leather. They say that it takes about a weak to get the leather in and 2 days to get the seats finished.I saw one at the dealership where I bought mine and it looks real good!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

oo, thank you. I really want two toned seats, black on the outside of the bucket seats with red down the middle, or just all black


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2002)

Yeah the one I saw had Black on the out side and red in the middle,it was really nice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Saw the leather interior at Buckeye Nissan 2 weeks ago. Very high quality, not like the cheap "pleather" they use on GM cars.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

They actually use Classic Soft Trim, which is some of the highest quality leather avalible. Most of the seats come with SE-R embroidered in the seat as well, it looks really good, matches the badge on back of the car. I didnt have that option avalible when I bought my car, but my friend bought one about 4 months ago with the leather seats, it's really nice.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 22, 2002)

If you get leather just take care of it. I had leather and it can be a pain. Alos it looks real nice but you are going to sweet alot depending on where you live. Those are just a few thoughts on my opinion. Also if you got that kind of money go for it. If you do get leather seats let us know.

Anthony


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

My parents are out of the country right now and i'm driving their lexus, which has leather, and yeah it does get VERY hot. I live in the bay area, which of course ain't one of the coolest area's to live in, but I think I can take the heat of black leather. If I do get leather you guys will be the first to know. thanks again for all the help


----------



## prymal (Jul 22, 2002)

my SE-R also came with leather... dark grey outside/light grey middle... 

chicago has been stuck in the middle of a heat wave for the last couple of weeks (it was 95 yesterday with a heat index of 110) and i can honestly say that even with the a/c on full-blast, it won't stop your back from sweating. but i'd still rather have leather than cloth.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Did you get your choice of colors? Because if it's two toned i'd really like a black/navy or black/red to match the gauges and black exterior that i'm hoping for.


----------



## prymal (Jul 22, 2002)

it came with the car... installed by classic soft trim. 

it matches the interior dark grey/light grey combo that i have.

i can take pics if you like.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

All of the cars come to the dealers w/o leather so you should have no trouble getting the color combos that you want.Sometimes the dealers will have one equiped with leather to show it off.I got my Spec V with the cloth seats which look really cool but due to the fact that they are just red material with black material with holes in it over top of the red the texture makes it not so comfertable!Now im kinda wishing that I would have forked out the extra cash and got the leather I also have a 2002 Altima 3.5se (Black with black leather) which is very HOT!But if you use window shades to keep the direct sunlight off of em they are well worth it!Also keep the sunroof shade closed for the same reasons!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

i'd appreciate any pics if it's not too much trouble, i've visited all the sites I coudl find with pictures of user spec v's and have yet to find one with a leather interior. My local nissan not only doesn't have any spec v's with leather, it doesn't have any spec v's period. A couple SE-R's here and there, but otherwise nothing. The salesman i talked to actaully told me there's no such thing as a Spec V with leather, so I doubt they ever had one to show off as he sounded as though he knew nothing about what he was talking about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

Ill take my camera in when i pick up my plate and get some pics for you!It may take a few weeks though!


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

I ALREADY GOT MY SPEC BUT CAN I ACTUALLY STILL GET LEATHER FOR IT THOUGH STILL???? OR WAS MY ONLY CHANCE WHEN I BOUGHT MY CAR?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

HoldenASpecV said:


> *I ALREADY GOT MY SPEC BUT CAN I ACTUALLY STILL GET LEATHER FOR IT THOUGH STILL???? OR WAS MY ONLY CHANCE WHEN I BOUGHT MY CAR? *


most of the dealers will sell you the leather after the fact. Its a layover anyway so they can install it in about a day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

Nope any time you got the $1200 to $15.00 you can go to your dealer and get the details on getting your seats wraped. My dealer said that it would take about 1-2 weeks to get the leather in and then they would need my car for 2 days to install it. (wish I had the $1200-$1500)


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

this is on the nissan website.

http://www.nissandriven.com/m/cma/i/3se/3ser_acc_si22_leather_inter.jpg


not much..but an idea...
really nice =]


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2002)

here is the one tone seats

nice site

http://www.yardgnome.org/ser/


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey we just had a local car meet and we had like 8 or 9 spec-V's show up!It was awsome.There are some pics on pages 6 and 7 of this site.Ill up load one or 2 of the leather seats on page 8!pics


----------

